# silicon gloves



## bluefrog (Mar 13, 2007)

If you guys and gals don't have a pair of silicon gloves you don't know what you are missing.  These things withstand heat up to 600 f.  I even use mine to remove the cast iron smoker box from my gosm big box to refill it with wood.  They are also great for lifting large pieces of meat such as butts or brisket. I got mine on line from Target for about $25.00 a pair.  Be careful if you do an online search as some of the gloves advertised are not pairs but only one glove.

Scott


----------



## jmastera (Mar 13, 2007)

I have not received mine yet but i got a pair off of amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Steven-Raichle...803250&sr=8-35

I went searching all over the web and like blue asid a lot of places on sell them as 1 glove.  I did find a few industrial supply stores that had gauntlet (elbow) lenght gloves that would work but hey were either too expensive or wanted orders of 10 pairs or more so I settled on amazon because I had a gift card.


----------



## big-e (Mar 13, 2007)

Got me a pair. They are quite handy inside and out. Kitchen or patio.  Easily washed. They were a present. Don't know where they were bought from but I love them.


----------



## oillogger (Mar 13, 2007)

Sam's Club - $16.23 a pair

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...=5&item=197926


----------



## bluefrog (Mar 13, 2007)

I tried Sams Club but they did not have them.  The associate said that they had them about a year ago but had not had them recently.

Scott


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 14, 2007)

They work great ... got mine from Ron Popeil with my rotisery 
- set it and forget it!


----------

